# Mixed Bag and Story



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Well with the clouds and wind yesterday I knew it would be a great day for the snows. I can honestly say I should have limited out on snows, canadas, mallards, and specks. Had plenty in the decoys but my hitting abilities really sucked. I had 4 opportunities on teh specks and blew it every time. I got my last snow and the widgeon I decided to shoot while picking up the spread with the truck and trailer were in the decoys. Could have shot 4 or 5 other snows with the truck out there but I missed a couple of times and one time I had a spectator watching and I decided not to shoot. Definitely had a great day. Bella was so beat from running here there and everywhere. She is snoring hard while I type. Here is the pict: 13 Snows and blues, 1 lesser, and 1 widgeon:










I also got into them again today but some rooster sucker kept on shooting one shot when the snows would be cupped and committed. Not sure where they were as I had trees around me but it is obvious they were screwing me over on purpose. I had a flock of almost 500 birds just touching down and the guy or guys did it and I really did not think it would have messed up those birds (it was the first time they did it this morning so it kind of caught me off guard) but it did and I only got one out of that group. This scenerio continued on. There was a hunting party just west of me but the shots were not coming from them unless one from they party switched positions. Oh well those are the games people will play. 
I guess I should also mention that on yesterday's hunt that a ton of birds landed in my field up wind of me and down wind in another field off to my north east. So the birds were trading back and forth and I was using the pole kite to suck them towards me. There was a red truck that drove by several times. Each time I was carrying birds to the part of the spread I had them layed out in. I guess the bastards could not take it anymore. I hear the geese in my field go up. Nothing strange as snows do that when they get to the end of their feeding line. Then I hear ONE shot. I jump up and don't see any vehicles or anybody. Well then I see that red truck coming and then I see another guy walking across the field. So I grab my gun and a box of shells (you have to be preparred). I guess the truck sees me coming so it speeds up and blows a U turn where the other guy is. The other guy jumps in the truck and they drive off into the sunset. I did not yell as they were about 200 yards up wind and would not have heard me. I did wave my gun and waved the middle finger at them. They saw I was being successful and they could not let it be. I will remember that truck and I hope to bump into them. Not sure why other hunters have to screw other hunters. If your gonna jump em then jump em but dam it if someone is hunting the birds like I was and being successful go on your merry dam way. Snow goose meat is good but honestly are people really that desperate for it? I hope the guilty party reads this. Be preparred!


----------



## dash (Apr 30, 2006)

Hi Leo,

Glad to hear you got into them, even with some guys that just can't let things be. Wish I was there. I had to pass on my weekend to hunt snows and I'm sure they are thick where I'm supposed to be.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Good job slim-bob... check your pm's. :wink:


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

why are u hunting alone?????


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Hey Leo!

Great story man! Love the pictures! Next time you get into a mess o' birds like that get some pics of 'em coming into your spread, or swingin' the dekes with the truck sitting in the spread! That's awesome!

These are the types of stories with pictures that Nodak needs! Can we get another 10 threads like this? Anyone else out there have some field pics and a story to go with them?

Sorry to hear 'bout those a-holes. Doesn't matter who they are/where they are from, .... it puts a bad taste in your mouth. They'll be back in the area... you'll catch up with them. Get a license plate number and turn it in to G&F. Ask them to followup with the guys if you catch them red handed doing it again. That type of harrassment needs to be prosectued and published in a newspaper to deter the same things in the future.

Congrats!

Ryan


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

averyghg said:


> why are u hunting alone?????


because I am extremely annoying, irritable, cocky, and a loner.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Jim,

Sorry to hear you had to pass on this weekend. I think you will still have time if you can get here in the next week or two. Of course there is always late season honkers.

S&A,

PM riight back at ya!

R Y A N,

I have a hard enough time working the gun let alone taking snap shots. I do have some other pictures of birds cupping in the fields I will will try tp post before I leave on Wednesday. Not sure where the rooster suckers are from. I can say from the pressure stand point the area I hunted this week had at least 3 parties every day, not to mention the jumpers that were out and about (especially today. Also this morning I got beat to my A field and did not have a back up so I set up in the flyway so I think I did pretty good. I got to the field 3 hours before shooting because I could not sleep last night, it takes time to set up 100s of decoys and to brush a blind (just put that there cause I know someone will say "why you getting to the field so early") Anyway no less then 7 other trucks pulling trailers passed my field and who knows how many pickups that had either the jumpers or the 50 year olds that think its still the 80s and all they need to do is put 6 42 inch decoys out and sit on a rock pile and show up 5 minutes before shooting time. That last statement is not ment to offend but honestly I think for the most part those days are over.


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

haha well put


----------



## eaglehead6 (Nov 6, 2005)

Good job porkchop , really like the blues . Looks like those silosocks really do the trick . dan


----------



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

Hey Leo - nice!

Tom finally made it out, but he was satisfied with a few Leroys and **** ducks.

Of course, when you limit yourself to 2 days of hunting, you take what you can get.

You guys ever run through Fargo, you know where to stop!

Jim


----------



## stoeger (Aug 20, 2003)

Is that Poindexter from Revenge of The Nerds smiling in that picture? :lol:


----------

